# Killing algae without using easy carbon????



## samboco (12 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I'm doing a re-scape of my tank and i plan to re-use my rocks and wood. However these items do have a fair bit of algae growing on them that I want rid of before I put them back into my rejuvenated tank. I am aware that a high dose of easy carbon applied directly to said algae will kill it but does anybody know of an alternative way to ensure the algae is dead or removed?

cheers


----------



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2012)

Bleach, that kills the lot. Then scrub well and soak for a while.


___________________________


----------



## samboco (12 Mar 2012)

Excellent, thought that might do it but best to ask first! does it have to be neat or should I use a dilute solution?


----------



## ian_m (12 Mar 2012)

samboco said:
			
		

> Excellent, thought that might do it but best to ask first! does it have to be neat or should I use a dilute solution?


Dilute solution, soak overnight, brush clean next day, wash and brush thoroughly and just to be safe soak overnight in tap water dechlorinater solution. Done.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (12 Mar 2012)

Boiling it works too, I had to borrow a MASSIVE pan from work and boiled everything for half hour.


----------



## ghostsword (12 Mar 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Boiling it works too, I had to borrow a MASSIVE pan from work and boiled everything for half hour.



This would be the best actually.


___________________________


----------



## bigmel (9 Apr 2012)

I,ve used a jet washer in the past , it worked really well on the wood in particular as it takes a small layer off aswell so comeing back


----------



## GHNelson (9 Apr 2012)

bigmel said:
			
		

> I,ve used a jet washer in the past , it worked really well on the wood in particular as it takes a small layer off aswell so comeing back


Thats the best idea.


----------



## MrLarner (9 Apr 2012)

boiling water is probably the safest option, just need to have a pan big enough to leave the rocks in.


----------



## doobiw55 (9 Apr 2012)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> bigmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not if your in the south east, with a hosepipe bane!


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Apr 2012)

> Not if your in the south east, with a hosepipe bane!



Ha ha!


----------



## bigmel (9 Apr 2012)

.lol...thats true   

I,m up North and its not stopped raining all day !


----------



## Ian Holdich (9 Apr 2012)

sometimes boiling rocks isn't the safest option, they can sometimes contain trapped air with in turn can explode.


----------



## Matt Warner (9 Apr 2012)

I know it's not stopped raining here all day either!


----------



## sWozzAres (9 Apr 2012)

samboco said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm doing a re-scape of my tank and i plan to re-use my rocks and wood. However these items do have a fair bit of algae growing on them that I want rid of before I put them back into my rejuvenated tank. I am aware that a high dose of easy carbon applied directly to said algae will kill it but does anybody know of an alternative way to ensure the algae is dead or removed?
> 
> cheers


leave it out to dry, then brush off the dead algae


----------



## doobiw55 (9 Apr 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> I know it's not stopped raining here all day either!



Same here..... but we still have the bane haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman (10 Apr 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> sometimes boiling rocks isn't the safest option, they can sometimes contain trapped air with in turn can explode.



Yes! I'd never boil rocks.

Scrub scrub scrub.


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Apr 2012)

That said i have only seen it once in our A+E dept, and it wasn't pretty.


----------

